# Update



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

well we are trying marriage counselling ut I again today have such resentment and anger for what he did to me on our honeymoon..He just expects me to get over it I cant Am I being selfish?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I do not recall what he did to you on your honeymoon. How long ago was it?

If you want your marriage to work you will need to find a way to get past it.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

DT4379 said:


> well we are trying marriage counselling ut I again today have such resentment and anger for what he did to me on our honeymoon..He just expects me to get over it I cant Am I being selfish?


If you go into counseling with a poor mood you will likely be wasting your time. I have no clue what happened to you but if you love the guy and he is worth his salt you need to be open minded about improving your marriage. If not do not waste the money on counseling.


----------



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

He walked out on me days after getting marriedE=EleGirl;1380001]I do not recall what he did to you on your honeymoon. How long ago was it?

If you want your marriage to work you will need to find a way to get past it.[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, here's the link to what he did on your honeymoon.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/64783-help-me-please.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your honeymoon was not even a month ago. He acted horribly on your honeymoon. You have every right to be upset with him. Personally I think you should seriously think about leaving him.


----------

